# good luck to those competing in the american royal



## Diva Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone!!!

All the best to you!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 3, 2007)

Brian-

Its not just about a GC, Its about winning a qualifier. Unfortunately I'm very familiar with this  :x 

I'm flying out to help POTR this weekend though,and looking forward to going to the Royal for the first time.

Dan


----------



## watg? (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan,
Have fun and take plenty of pictures. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck guys and gals.  Take lots of pics.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just spoke with Kevin, (aka Uncle Bubba) . They arrived two hours ago. He told me "If I ever consider doing this again, find the heaviest object you can, and start beating me in the head with it!" It seems that someone else was in their space, their porta potty was absconded with, and they had to wait two hours for someone to move their truck. I am certain that, if they win, they will chane their tune! WM


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like Bubba has his game face on.....Bruce and Bubba without a porta potty...now thats a scary thought


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to be pretty desperate to steal a used crapper pot !! [smilie=a_furious.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 5, 2007)

This is getting exciting!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

No news yet....


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Bruce he said the Royal is the greatest spectacle on smoke…they got the porta pot issue resolved with some bolt cutters….got the other guys truck moved…I guess bubba is finally staring to calm down 8hrs later…there is a party going on behind them Bruce said probably 3000 people….they saw Zilla and Texanna (sp) and all the big names are there are as…..Bruce said you really couldn’t take the whole thing in….and that it was hotter than Hell…more updates to come tomarrow


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 5, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the awards are for the invitational?



Tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Griff (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck guys. I can't wait to hear (make that read) the stories.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds incredible. WOW


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I heard on the grapevine, that Bruce has come out of the closet, and professed his undying love for Kevin. They are planning to be wed on stage at the awards ceremoney............   Another black eye for the forum......


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2007)

The ceremony should be staring soon.....
The Awards... 8)


----------



## zilla (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got back today, what a long drive. We had a great time though. It was nice to meet Bruce and Uncle Bubba. I wish we would have had more free time to sit and drink some beer. BTW, Bubba's pit is Pimp Tight.  It was fairly hectic doing back to back comps what with Doug being a slave driver and all. Threatend to put a shock collar on my ass if I wondered off again he did.  :?  He was too slow. 8) Bruce thanks for showing me PK's badass motor cycle that was very cool. We were talking about doing that Rib Fest (?) cook up there in Ohio next year. We'll party then.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 9, 2007)

Great meeting both you guys!! Hopefully we'll cross paths again sometime soon. Lock up all the goats down there before November......


----------

